# Darkest Morning



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

I was told to put songs here to get feedback.
Plz give me comments!
Thnks

Darkest morning

Verse I
Lying in the cold,
Desiring Dawn,
Don’t know how Ill wait this long,

Verse II
Minute after minute,
as the hours go by,
you must listen for the incoming tide

Chorus
A shadow of darkness
Steals my soul
I fall to my knees,
And I lose control

Verse III
Sitting in the corner,
Waiting for life
Its been even longer than the darkest night

Chorus x2

Solo:rockon2: 

Verse IV
Sitting by the fire
Ignoring the night,
I look into the sky and I see the light

Chorus x2

OutroevilGuitar: 

THANKS DUDE AND DUDETTES!:rockon:


----------

